# Hyundai Sonata 06 install



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

I got myself a new ride almost a month ago, it's a Hyundai Sonata V6 3,3 aut '06 with 60k miles. I'm very happy with the car, it's quiet, moves quite quickly if needed, has all the extras and has almost 2,5 years of warranty left.
Last week I started to tear up the factory stereo which isn't that bad actually, it consists of a CD/tape player, 6,5" comps in front and some coaxials in back doors.
First thing to do was to remove front door panels, it took some time to figure out how to remove the wiring inside the door. There is a plastic pod for a 6,5" mid that is riveted to the inner metal door panel and has to be drilled out.















































Tõnu


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

Then it was a time to do the front doors with noise isolation mats, I used 2 layers, a thin one with an aluminum cover and another one with a thicker soft cover. It's wise to cut out the pieces for both doors at once so you don't have to do the measurements twice, saves a lot of time. The piece of mat for the other door has to be like a mirror image of the original otherwise the glue side will be on the wrong side.



















































































What's going to come next I will write about when something gets done. It will be a pure passive system meaning no equalizers or active components will be used. The system should be ready somewhere in summer 2010.

Tõnu


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice car. I considered these before deciding on my Milan. 
Looks like you are off to a strong start.


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

I attached some see-through baking paper to the metal door panel.




















Starting to take shape.











Tõnu


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

What's the paper for? Are you using it to guide you on where you're going to cut/mount the speakers?


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

I'm using the piece of paper as a template to make a mounting plate for the 8" driver. The shape of the plate is going to be quite complex, there will be a lot of holes and different kind of cut-outs in it for the original door wiring for example.

Tõnu


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

Haven't been able to use the garage much at all and it's cold outside so did some drawing:











This is a first version of an amp rack, it doesn't show covering panels, temperature sensors (3x), wiring and some other small parts.
I'm using Blender for drawing:
blender.org - Home

Tõnu


----------



## The J (Oct 27, 2009)

You're pretty good with Blender! I've been meaning to learn more about using it (I even have the "official" book), but haven't yet gotten around to it.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so jealous of those cars with removable inner door skins


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

Started to do the wiring last weekend, it took me 2 days to just install wires on drivers side and still have some things to finish. I haven't figured out how to fully open a wire connector that's in front door doorpost to run wires for a midbass driver in the door. There's just not enough room inside for hand to get a good hold on the connector. It also took quite a lot of time to figure out how remove the end piece of the back seat seatback but finally got it done. Besides some minor difficulties when removing the interior Sonata is a very easy car for wiring installation.

































































Tõnu


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

More pics.




























































































Tõnu


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

I finished wiring yesterday, had some tough times getting power wire through firewall but finally it's all good. There's really not much room at all to run the power wire from the firewall to battery, had to leave the end of the wire temporarily installed because fuse holder hasn't got a location yet, still have to figure it out.




























































































Tõnu


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

Small update. Did some drawing and cutting and out came something that looks like a chopper.






































Now I need to scan it into computer.
BTW does someone know a way how I could edit my older posts because the links for pictures in first posts have changed and don't work anymore? I wrote about this to board administrators 3 days ago but got no answer.

Tõnu


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

I had some 'fun' with molex plugs, spent two evenings for both driver and passenger side trying to run speaker wires into front doors. The bad news was there just isn't any room for drilling holes in the plug so I had to leave speaker wires in the doors stay original. I cut the factory speaker wires near the cabin-side plug, soldered my new wires to them, used some heatshrink and taped them off.

































































Also finished some wiring, had to buy some more techflex meanwhile.











Tõnu


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

Little teaser (1/8" plexi covered with paper, CNC cut):





























This is the last template before the finished product, still have to modify it a bit.

Tõnu


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

During summer was a longer pause, now in September-October have been continuing with sound installation.
As I had enough of how factory rear door speakers sound I took the car interior partially apart again to be able to install some additional wires later. I soldered speaker wires going to the amp to the rear speaker wires coming from the HU, for that I had to take apart molex plugs in B-pillars going to back doors.




















I temporarily installed one 2-channel amp in trunk and connected some midbass drivers and tweeters to check that everything works. It does.











Then was time to install some Dayton 6,5" midbass drivers into front doors, temporarily again.




















The result - MASSIVE vibration coming from door panels. Good proof that good sound is not easily and quickly achieved. Dayton mids got replaced by real ones - Phase Linear 8" mids, no pic of that but door install is basically the same. It's all temporary until I will receive the final mounting baffle. At least I now have some low frequencies in the car and it was time to focus on installing tweeters and midrange drivers. First version of the mounting system wasn't a big success.




















It was meant to be strong and easily adjustable 360 degrees but wasn't either of that. So redid it, this time I used 2mm aluminum and made all mounting pieces of it. It's a very good material for making small details like those - strong, lightweight and easy to work with.





























Tõnu


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

I also got some wire connectors from a junkyard and soldered them to tweeter/midrange driver wires so now the mounting system for tweeter/midrange driver is quickly removable if needed.





























Damn it's so sweet to hear a 3-way system in this car for the first time . Although lower frequencies are quite weak (poor door install) compared to mids/highs it's there, I mean music is alive and I can feel those Phase Linear Aliantes have a lot of potential. Can't wait to get them properly installed.
Now I'm in the beginning of a long path that will take me through tuning the system, including building DIY x-overs and finding the best angles and locations for tweeters and midrange drivers.

Tõnu


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

Any updates man? Looking really nice!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

tibug said:


> Any updates man? Looking really nice!


What part, I'am confused with what is going on with the A pillars


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Very nice!

"subscribed" 

.


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

I'm waiting for the winter to end, it will take couple of months, then I can get back to working on the sound system.

Tõnu


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

MantaOwner said:


> I'm waiting for the winter to end, it will take couple of months, then I can get back to working on the sound system.
> 
> Tõnu


I heard that! People might think that because I live in AZ, the weather is either nice or hot all the time, but it was below freezing (32 F) around New Year's and nighttime lows have been in the 30s or 40s for the past 2 weeks. It's tough to get outside to work for any extended period.


----------



## SkodaTeam (Feb 26, 2009)

Very good build so far, i like the midbasses  Make a test - lay down on the corner of the dash the Iridium midrange and listen...


----------



## nwsalmon (Jan 22, 2011)

*Nice build so far!*

I have the 07 Limited and I'm going to be sound deadening the doors after removing the inside metal door panel. 

When removing the glass do you just remove the two track bolts and lift the glass up and out? Some of your pics show the inside door handle removed. Did you also need to remove the outside handle?

Again....nice build...you've inspired me that it's finally time to get this sound deadening started, and finished.


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

> When removing the glass do you just remove the two track bolts and lift the glass up and out?


You don't need to remove the glass to do the sound deadening. I "installed" a short piece of metal wire to hold the glass in place so it doesn't move in the rails.
Just remove the inside metal door panel and that's it. There is no need to touch the outside handle in any case.

Tõnu


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

The car has been sold and all the equipment taken out. Since autumn 2011 I didn't have much chance to use a garage for installation works anymore so the install didn't get finished unfortunately.

Tõnu


----------

